# what model powerhead 4 55 gal



## sicklidz11 (Jul 21, 2013)

how many power heads should i buy for my 55 gal cichlid tank and what model 750 1050 1200?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

What else are you using for water movement? Filtration?
I have a 750 in my 75g that works well as a supplement to an FX5 spray bar, but it wouldn't be enough on it's own.


----------



## sicklidz11 (Jul 21, 2013)

ill have a fluvial canister 304 and a penguin 150 hob Bio wheel filter I was thinking about 2 koralia 250 gph on each side what do you think


----------



## sicklidz11 (Jul 21, 2013)

correction the koralias are 240 not 250


----------



## sicklidz11 (Jul 21, 2013)

okay so I did some research and it says from 55 gal to 80 use a 750 but I want 2 power heads on each side to give a circular motion so I think I'm going with one koralia nano 240 and a koralia nano 420 on the other side that will give me 660 gph what do you think?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Why do you need them, with your existing filtration? What problem are you trying to solve?

It is easy to add circulation by using spraybar on the canister return. The extra GPH pushed around by the powerheads does not necessarily relate to better filtration, as there is no more water moving through filter media.


----------



## sicklidz11 (Jul 21, 2013)

I figured having power heads would benifit me other than filtration like create more oxygen in the tank , after reading recommendations I saw power heads were not really a necessary necessity but a good thing to have, so what you are telling me is that buying powerheads with my filtration is pointless ?


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't know if there really is any benefit,I have a spraybar for my FX5...it definitely does the job;but I went with a 750/1050 combo with a smartwave controller anyway.I am pleased with it and my fish like the changing flow,so at the end of the day that's all that matters.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

sicklidz11 said:


> I figured having power heads would benifit me other than filtration like create more oxygen in the tank , after reading recommendations I saw power heads were not really a necessary necessity but a good thing to have, so what you are telling me is that buying powerheads with my filtration is pointless ?


Not sure I'd go so far as to call it pointless, but IMO, you have plenty of filtration for a small tank like a 55, and with thoughtful placement of intake and return for the Fluval, and the Penguin, circulation issues should be minimal. There are a lot of people here who apparently feel differently than I do, and believe in using a lot more equipment than is absolutely necessary. Years ago, I also was in that camp, but now I'm more interested in keeping things simple.

Even the desire to create more oxygenation can be solved with a spraybar, but unless you have fish gasping, more than likely the outflow from your HOB is more than enough. If there actually *IS* a problem, by all means fix it, but adding more equipment is not always the answer.


----------



## canadasbeast (Apr 26, 2013)

WP 25 ( I own 2 wp 40 and ill never go to another powerhead)


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have an Aqueon 1250GPH circulation pump on my 75G and it does a good job keeping things moving. A 1050 would probably be enough on a 55G tank, but the 1250 was only like a $1 more form where i purchased it.


----------



## sicklidz11 (Jul 21, 2013)

thanks for the feedback ill just hold off on the powerheads and use that money elsewhere ,especially since i can make my own spraybar


----------



## ShckTrprTk (Jul 15, 2013)

i have a aqueon 1700 utility pump powering an under ground jet system keeping things moving on the bottom and around the tank! i love it! fairly quiet! and the UGJ system is fairly cheap to set up! after pump i paid about 10 dollars if that putting it together


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

ShckTrprTk said:


> i have a aqueon 1700 utility pump powering an under ground jet system keeping things moving on the bottom and around the tank! i love it! fairly quiet! and the UGJ system is fairly cheap to set up! after pump i paid about 10 dollars if that putting it together


Do you have sand in your tank? Can you use UGJs with sand?


----------



## ShckTrprTk (Jul 15, 2013)

clhinds78 said:


> ShckTrprTk said:
> 
> 
> > i have a aqueon 1700 utility pump powering an under ground jet system keeping things moving on the bottom and around the tank! i love it! fairly quiet! and the UGJ system is fairly cheap to set up! after pump i paid about 10 dollars if that putting it together
> ...


yes there is some pooling of sand in front of just one of mine, just have to adjust jet height all mine are on double 45degree connectors giving me some play with depth and height, i honestly had to do little fine tuning. and it blows little if any sand around.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ya, I had to adjust my heads a bit too to get the flow right. I came home from vacation friday and their was a giant pile of sand in the front corner of my tank. I thought to fish did it so i put it back and left the pump alone. Not ten minutes after doing this a pile was starting to form in the sam spot and the tank bottom was being uncovered in the back. One quick adjust of the head height and direction and everything was fine.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

sicklidz11 said:


> okay so I did some research and it says from 55 gal to 80 use a 750 but I want 2 power heads on each side to give a circular motion so I think I'm going with one koralia nano 240 and a koralia nano 420 on the other side that will give me 660 gph what do you think?


Using anything less than a 750 is fruitless in a 55. The 750s aren't even that powerful. I have two 420s in my 36 and they are barely adequate. I have two 750s in my 72g bowfront. 
.


----------

